# Just bought my iPaul



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

I was adding up the pro's and con's between the iPaul 4.300 and Helix's H400 and I came to the conclusion that the iPaul would suit me better, even though the Helix has slightly better specs, because

1. All of the iPaul's come on the same chassis, easier to get good symmetry for my build. I plan on also adding the iPaul DM2000.

2. I LOVE the idea of remote variable phase(0-180) and gain control for the rear channels since those would be my tweets. The DM2000 also has the remote variable phase and gain contolls. Cool stuff to play with.

3. Sexy ass looks

4. Not a lot of people have them (could be a bad thing though).

I hope I didn't make a bad choice since I could not find a lot of info on them from personal experiances. But I can't image Rainbow putting out a bad product <shrug>


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Great choice, one of my better selling budget amps. VERY flaxible and extremely eye pleasing.

Only question is where did you buy it ? Fingers crossed that you dont say non authorized woofersetc.


----------



## 60ampfuse (May 18, 2008)

They are gorgeous looking amps! Have wanted one for a while.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Only question is where did you buy it ? Fingers crossed that you dont say non authorized woofersetc.





Got it off their ebay store for $399, free shipping.

Can you get the accessories for it?


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

60ampfuse said:


> They are gorgeous looking amps! Have wanted one for a while.


Indeed.

I just hope that it does what it's supposed to do, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with woofersetc. Although they do claim to be an authorized Rainbow dealer.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Torquem said:


> There's nothing wrong with woofersetc. Although they do claim to be an authorized Rainbow dealer.


There isnt anything wrong with them ? They're selling what they're not supposed to be selling. You don't see that as wrong ?

They can claim away, pray you dont need warranty service.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I have had warranty service done by them on two occasions and they were flawless each time.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

For Rainbow products ? Interesting, what would be more interesting is to see that happen when they run out of product.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

sweet amps- come back and bring us up to speed when you have had time listening to them.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> For Rainbow products ? Interesting, what would be more interesting is to see that happen when they run out of product.


Their site says they are an authorized dealer

Can you get the accessories for the ipauls?


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

woofersetc.com CLAIMS to be an authorized internet retailer for a lot of companies, but if you go to the manufacturers' websites (Clarion, Pioneer, Kenwood are the easiest), you will not find woofersetc.com on their lists of authorized retailers. Just something to think about. For future, there ARE authorized dealers for Rainbow on this site, i.e, 6spdcoupe. 

Did you get the SquareTrade Warranty for the amp on ebay? Not as good as getting the manufacturer's warranty, but at least it's something I guess. Should refund your money if something is wrong with it...don't know about the reliability of them, but it sounds good.

Good choice on the 4.300. Here is a review on the amp:

Talk Audio - Rainbow iPaul 4.300

Note that the reviewer gave the amp 9/10 for value @ 299.99 Pounds (equivalent to over $485 at current exchange rate). Very good value amp; can't think of too many other amps that will be that much better without spending a significantly more amount of money. F-ing good-looking amp, too.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

What's wrong here?


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Mooble said:


> What's wrong here?


I noticed the same damn thing..... I had forgotten about that.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

GregU said:


> I noticed the same damn thing..... I had forgotten about that.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

and the silver trim piece on top is mis aligned.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

okay, so what am i missing....are you implying that they amp is a rip off because the top piece is misaligned and the plug is offcenter? is this typical of woofersetc?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I've never had a problem with anything I bought at Woofersetc, but perhaps it was taken apart to remove the S/N.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> okay, so what am i missing....are you implying that they amp is a rip off because the top piece is misaligned and the plug is offcenter? is this typical of woofersetc?


It would have nothing to do with woofersect. They've always been A+++ in my book.

But yes, that's what we are refering to but were not saying that the amp is a rip off. It could be a reflection on the quality of craftsmenship on which the amp was built on though. When mine gets here I'll be sure to inspect it and post pics.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

They could be B stock that Rainbow won't sell to their authorized dealers?


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

The silver piece on top is a removable plate that covers the crossover and gain adjustments. On my 2.400, it sits lower than the black part of the top. It's lower on both sides. Can't say anything about the plug; again, mine is fine. Are these pictures you took yourself, GregU? 



internecine said:


> and the silver trim piece on top is mis aligned.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

JoeHemi57 said:


> They could be B stock that Rainbow won't sell to their authorized dealers?


That might be the key. Maybe they are an "authorized" B-stock internet retailer.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

JoeHemi57 said:


> They could be B stock that Rainbow won't sell to their authorized dealers?


They are not authorized dealers.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

VP Electricity said:


> They are not authorized dealers.


They sure do carry a stout line of their products to not be authorized. Guess I'm just gonna have to call them and find out.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

That is because they bought at a extremely low price from the former distributor that dumped it quickly when they fled the country.

I know very well and personally who is in charge of Rainbow warranties in the country and products sold by woofersetc are not under that spot.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Also dont believe everything you see, alot of their products listed they factually speaking do not have in hand.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> That is because they bought at a extremely low price from the former distributor that dumped it quickly when they fled the country.


Ahhh, I see now.

I get the feeling that they are trying to get rid of their Rainbow products since the ones listed on their ebay site also has a "Make an Offer" option. Hmmmm.....


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Those look gorgeous, have been considering picking one up from 6spdcoupe but he steered me to a different amp.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

sorry, don't mean to thread jack....but...

i'm curious 6spd, are you a distributor for a lot of audio companies.... zapco, morel, ID, and dynaudio is what i am looking for....PM me if you want....


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

GregU said:


> Guess I'm just gonna have to call them and find out.


I'll see your "call them and find out" and raise you "I asked Rainbow's president in person, and he told me that they are not authorized, and bought a former distributor's inventory". 

Very nice man he is, too.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

VP Electricity said:


> I'll see your "call them and find out" and raise you "I asked Rainbow's president in person, and he told me that they are not authorized, and bought a former distributor's inventory".


Cute


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

VP Electricity said:


> I'll see your "call them and find out" and raise you "I asked Rainbow's president in person, and he told me that they are not authorized, and bought a former distributor's inventory".
> 
> Very nice man he is, too.




I will raise your " I asked Rainbow's president in person, and he told me that they are not authorized, and bought a former distributor's inventory" to "I had a few dinners and drinks with the mass of the upper end of the company on a few different occasions." and "Spent the Week with them, did a setup and tear down of the CES booth as well" 

Information remains the same though.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> I will raise your " I asked Rainbow's president in person, and he told me that they are not authorized, and bought a former distributor's inventory" to "I had a few dinners and drinks with the mass of the upper end of the company on a few different occasions." and "Spent the Week with them, did a setup and tear down of the CES booth as well"
> 
> Information remains the same though.


OOOOHhhhhhhhh DDDAAAAAMMMMMNNNNnnnn.

Whatcha got on that?

I fold.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Dammit, Don - you win again !


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

VP Electricity said:


> Dammit, Don - you win again !


haha, never a competition my friend, just some fun.

I owe ya a call, but was terribly swamped today. Trying to play catch up with paperwork now.


----------



## Kubie (Nov 12, 2008)

I noticed that when they first starting to sell Rainbow products, They claimed in Huge letters that they were an authorized rainbow dealer. If they really weren't, couldn't they get in trouble for false advertising. 

Also sorry to bring up the whole transhipper thing in again but I noticed a lot of companies are setting up their on shopping pages online. JL, Arc, Image Dynamics and maybe a few more. What if these companies decide to sell their products only online(on their website) and cut out everyone else to rid of transhipping and local dealer sellouts. I don't think it will ever happen but it could be a possibility. A lot of people would suffer and so would the consumer. Just food for thought.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Before this gets started again, it's already been discussed ad nauseum:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/41407-ultimate-consequences-buying-online.html


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Great choice, one of my better selling budget amps. VERY flaxible and extremely eye pleasing.
> 
> Only question is where did you buy it ? Fingers crossed that you dont say non authorized woofersetc.


We are in fact authorized dealers for Rainbow products on WoofersEtc.com and this fact has been presented to you in another forum. 

Any member here who has any doubts about us being authorized Rainbow dealers can email Rainbow direct at the email address listed below to confirm.

Every single piece of Rainbow audio product purchased from us will accompany a full warranty direct from Rainbow.

[email protected]


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

Below is an email between us and Rainbow regarding the products.



Hello,
The only products discontinued are old SLC Line and old SL Line. Both are replaced by new version SLC NG and SL NG.

The products called CMX are replaced by new SAC Line.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards



Daniela Zehner

Vertrieb - Sales



RAC GmbH & Co. KG
Kirchhausener Str. 44
74906 Bad Rappenau, Deutschland

Tel. +49-7066-90060
Fax +49-7066-900650

e-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: rainbow - german car audio | Rainbow Audio Components



Amtsgericht Stuttgart HRA 104452
Persönlich haftende Gesellschafterin
ASZ Industries GmbH
Amtsgericht Stuttgart HRB 108076
Geschäftsführung Arno Zehner, Armin Straßburger
Steuer-Nr.: 65216/42150
UST-ID-Nr.: DE813735409



Managing Directors: Arno Zehner, Armin Straßburger
Entered in the Commercial Registry at the Local Court (Amtsgericht) in Stuttgart HRB 104452


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Von: WoofersEtc [mailto:WoofersEtc] 
Gesendet: Dienstag, 7. Juli 2009 18:06
An: Zehner, Daniela
Betreff: Re: AW: Hello


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I just want to know how I can work for Woofersetc. You guys seem to find amazing old school equipment NIB in the warehouse. Hire me!!!


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Well....... that settles this


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Mooble said:


> I just want to know how I can work for Woofersetc. You guys seem to find amazing old school equipment NIB in the warehouse. Hire me!!!


:laugh:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WoofersEtc said:


> We are in fact authorized dealers for Rainbow products on WoofersEtc.com and this fact has been presented to you in another forum.
> 
> Any member here who has any doubts about us being authorized Rainbow dealers can email Rainbow direct at the email address listed below to confirm.


I DO suggest people do this.



WoofersEtc said:


> Every single piece of Rainbow audio product purchased from us will accompany a full warranty direct from Rainbow.
> 
> [email protected]


Oddly enough ALL actual dealers got an email and snail mail from Rainbow last regarding warranties. They are ALL handled through Don @ eXquisite Marketing in NJ. Care to give me, err 'him' a call ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WoofersEtc said:


> Below is an email between us and Rainbow regarding the products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This proves that you got an email like anyone else would regarding discontinued products ? :laugh:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh and mr woofersetc .. care to show me the SLC265.25 kicks that you have 'in stock' ? Better yet how bout the Reference passive set that you have 'in stock ? How bout White iPauls ? You failed to do so the last 2-3 times I asked, maybe this time it will work. Or perhaps even get a reply ?


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

:snacks:


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Oh and mr woofersetc .. care to show me the SLC265.25 kicks that you have 'in stock' ? Better yet how bout the Reference passive set that you have 'in stock ? How bout White iPauls ? You failed to do so the last 2-3 times I asked, maybe this time it will work. Or perhaps even get a reply ?


Sir, since you seem to be so concerned about our Rainbow inventory, how would you like to see what over $100k in Rainbow looks like?


----------



## ta_nhra02 (Jul 20, 2009)

Some people think they are sooooo cool here and think they know it all. I love to see when these guys get proved wrong. It makes me laugh every time on how they still like to try and make themselves not look like complete idiots. It cracks me up just reading some of this crap sometimes. That's funny how some of these people are so close to the companies higher up people and are ruining it for distributors trying to sell there products.


----------



## ta_nhra02 (Jul 20, 2009)

6spdcoupe you sound like a pissed off 14 year old girl who needs to change her tampon. haha


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Oh and mr woofersetc .. care to show me the SLC265.25 kicks that you have 'in stock' ? Better yet how bout the Reference passive set that you have 'in stock ? How bout White iPauls ? You failed to do so the last 2-3 times I asked, maybe this time it will work. Or perhaps even get a reply ?


I went to buy a PS3 at my local brick & mortar store but they didn't have any. That didn't stop them from advertising though. I guess they need to update their inventory. Fair enough. I don't see much more afoul than that.

I will say this about Woofersetc, I have gotten better customer service from them over the phone than I have at many B&M stores in person. Don is a rare exception in the B&M industry.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

WoofersEtc said:


> Sir, since you seem to be so concerned about our Rainbow inventory, how would you like to see what over $100k in Rainbow looks like?


I'm sure he's seen it many times before. Also, I trust nothing you say, especially since multiple people who know the company president personally posted here stating that you are not an authorized reseller.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a question - 
Who are we speaking with from Woofersect?

Rainbow should be chimming in any minute, I assume?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WoofersEtc said:


> Sir, since you seem to be so concerned about our Rainbow inventory, how would you like to see what over $100k in Rainbow looks like?


Wow, is this your way of avoiding the request again ? 

Oh and FYI ... I know Exactly what you paid for what you have as well. Your really not impressing me here.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ta_nhra02 said:


> Some people think they are sooooo cool here and think they know it all. I love to see when these guys get proved wrong. It makes me laugh every time on how they still like to try and make themselves not look like complete idiots. It cracks me up just reading some of this crap sometimes. That's funny how some of these people are so close to the companies higher up people and are ruining it for distributors trying to sell there products.





ta_nhra02 said:


> 6spdcoupe you sound like a pissed off 14 year old girl who needs to change her tampon. haha


This is your contribution ? Waste of space and if continued it will be removed.

Moving on, you do not know me so please do not act like you do. Check around first and it will save you some keystrokes of nonsense.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Mooble said:


> I went to buy a PS3 at my local brick & mortar store but they didn't have any. That didn't stop them from advertising though. I guess they need to update their inventory. Fair enough. I don't see much more afoul than that.
> 
> I will say this about Woofersetc, I have gotten better customer service from them over the phone than I have at many B&M stores in person. Don is a rare exception in the B&M industry.


Unfortunately not the case here. They had the kick SLCs listed waaay before they were even made let alone in the states. Meaning literally months and had a bit of an issue with pricing since they assumed the price based on the standard SLCs. Guess they didnt get the updated price sheets when all the other dealers did.

The References completely different story. Passives were never made for this set. They had them 'in stock' when Rainbow had not even made them or offered an ETA for ever making them.

And ... Thank you sir.


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

bose301s said:


> I'm sure he's seen it many times before. Also, I trust nothing you say, especially since multiple people who know the company president personally posted here stating that you are not an authorized reseller.


We suggest you email Rainbow direct to get the facts for yourself.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

WoofersEtc said:


> We suggest you email Rainbow direct to get the facts for yourself.


Well, 2 months ago you were busted by Morel for selling their products and claiming to be legit, so why would Rainbow be any different?


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

bose301s said:


> Well, 2 months ago you were busted by Morel for selling their products and claiming to be legit, so why would Rainbow be any different?


We never claimed to be authorized dealers for Morel at anytime nor have we been "busted" by Morel. Morel is still listed on our site and stocked from A-Z.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

This is good entertainment while work is kinda slow today... :lurk:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

GregU said:


> I have a question -
> Who are we speaking with from Woofersect?


I think this is a very good question. I'd like to know the answer to this as well. Who exactly is speaking on behalf of Woofersect?


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

WoofersEtc said:


> We never claimed to be authorized dealers for Morel at anytime nor have we been "busted" by Morel. Morel is still listed on our site and stocked from A-Z.


Well, woofersetc wasn't busted per se, the company in southern Cali who was your supplier for Morel products however was busted so your supply will be drying up shortly.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

I have heard first hand the gorilla tactics that Woofers uses to gain inventory.. they are a leach and should close but won't because so many people don't care about buying from an authorized dealer. NO WoofersETC is not an auth dealer for rainbow or zapco or arc etc... All it takes is 1 phone call to each mfg to confirm that..

it's sad that during these tough times that they find dealers that would normally wouldn't think twice about supplying transhipers like woofersetc, but have to in order to keep their doors open... but then you have those dealers that don't care and sell to them anyway.. they should close to and are no better than woofersetc...


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello everyone. This is Julian from WoofersEtc.com writing. Another representative brought this thread to my attention, and I felt that the least I could do was snap a few photos of our Rainbow inventory for you to see (Especially 6spdcoupe, who really wants to see it, apparently.) Once again, feel free to contact Rainbow in regards to our status on being an Authorized Online Dealer for their products. They will give you the green light on that.

So, here we go with the pictures, as requested (and most certainly not avoided, Mr. 6spdcoupe):



















































P.S.: Mooble, I appreciate your kind words. We do try our best to assist our customers, whether over the phone, or via email.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Never the less, I'll still buy from WoofersEtc cause they've always been very professional with me and has great customer service. They have a lot of products and whether or not they are "real" autorized dealers they sound like they will honor their warranty reguardless. If I need a product warrantied and they no longer have that product I'm sure they would accomidate me in some other way.

Just my feelings on it, I still remain neutral in this little spat.


----------



## dkm201 (Nov 29, 2007)

Like I care if they're authorized... They warranty their stuff, so what does it matter to me? This is the free market at work!

USA! USA!


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

You don't _have_ to care if they're authorized... but you should KNOW_ if _they are.

Woofers etc. has been in this situation before. I paste this from the Zapco web page:



> "_Zapco Buyers Beware!
> 
> It has come to our attention again that companies known as Woofers etc. and acaraudio.com are selling Zapco products on the Internet.
> 
> ...


That can be found at Zapco: Your Automotive Audio Experts, Specializing in Amplifiers, Processors, and Speakers from Competition to Street Class.

Call Zapco and ask them why they felt a need to make such a statement.

So I emailed Daniela (as requested). Here is her reply:



> _
> We never authorized Woofers etc. as Rainbow dealer!
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards
> ...


This is what she replied to me. I am interested in what others hear back, of course, and I fully expect "Julian" to question my veracity. I've been shown the incredibly short list of authorized US Rainbow dealers, and Woofers Etc wasn't on it. 

So Woofers Etc, like many other Internet dealers, has stuff in stock that they are not authorized for, and as has been discussed on many other threads, some people will buy it and some people won't. That's life. Fully discussed on other threads, no need to hash it over.

I suspect the pics were taken at a different facility, though, wasn't it? 

I agree with 6spdcpe, I don't think they have everything they list, either - given that they've listed items before they were even shipping - but I do believe they have a lot of items (including some disco'd items), and I think I know where a lot of it came from, and hey, we all have to sell our inventory once it's ours. I certainly understand that. I would prefer to get the straight scoop about the authorized part, though.

But I would certainly have to think that after the inventory is gone, it's gone, and there aren't any re-orders coming...from what RAC said.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WoofersEtc said:


> Hello everyone. This is Julian from WoofersEtc.com writing. Another representative brought this thread to my attention, and I felt that the least I could do was snap a few photos of our Rainbow inventory for you to see (Especially 6spdcoupe, who really wants to see it, apparently.) Once again, feel free to contact Rainbow in regards to our status on being an Authorized Online Dealer for their products. They will give you the green light on that.
> 
> So, here we go with the pictures, as requested (and most certainly not avoided, Mr. 6spdcoupe):
> 
> ...



Wow, ok, so your reading skills still escape you. I won't hold my breath waiting for the *specific *pics I asked for. Skate around it one more time. 

It certainly brings an oldie but goodie to mind ..


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

ta_nhra02 said:


> Some people think they are sooooo cool here and think they know it all. I love to see when these guys get proved wrong. It makes me laugh every time on how they still like to try and make themselves not look like complete idiots. It cracks me up just reading some of this crap sometimes. That's funny how some of these people are so close to the companies higher up people and are ruining it for distributors trying to sell there products.


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I just sent an email to Rainbow at [email protected] asking if Woofers is an authorized dealer, we shall see what the response is.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I have none for a fact that Woofers ect. is not an authorized dealer. How do I know well I lent Rainbow my 60k car full of their product to use at CES so i have been let in on some inside information.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> I have none for a fact that Woofers ect. is not an authorized dealer. How do I know well I lent Rainbow my 60k car full of their product to use at CES so i have been let in on some inside information.


Winner.:laugh:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WoofersEtc said:


>


Interesting that you chose *these* photos actually, but I digress. Lets be more focused on the consumer here. How to plan on handling those beat and somewhat destroyed boxes ? Ship em to the customer and then blame UPS ?   

No need to remove them now to cover yourself, I have already downloaded for my keeping.


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Interesting that you chose *these* photos actually, but I digress. Lets be more focused on the consumer here. How to plan on handling those beat and somewhat destroyed boxes ? Ship em to the customer and then blame UPS ?
> 
> No need to remove them now to cover yourself, I have already downloaded for my keeping.


Wow you seem to be working up a sweat trying to discredit us, so now the boxes are destroyed and damaged huh? 

Don it is very obvious that your ticked off that we are selling Rainbow on the net and now your not the only source for Rainbow. 

By the way, Rainbow did email us about your little complaint today that we have items listed on our site that we may not have in stock.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WoofersEtc said:


> Wow you seem to be working up a sweat trying to discredit us, so now the boxes are destroyed and damaged huh?
> 
> Don it is very obvious that your ticked off that we are selling Rainbow on the net and now your not the only source for Rainbow.
> 
> By the way, Rainbow did email us about your little complaint today that we have items listed on our site that we may not have in stock.


Working up a sweat ? Not at all my, its enjoyable actually.

Of course do what you actually do best, avoid the questions ! Still waiting for those specific pics...

Are you denying the boxes are not damaged ? :laugh:

I never have been the 'only' source, but rest assured I am still quite legitimate. When someone contacts me with a local dealer present, they get sent right to them regardless of the product line brand. Much unlike yourself I have full permission to ship whatever I ship.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

WoofersEtc said:


> Wow you seem to be working up a sweat trying to discredit us, so now the boxes are destroyed and damaged huh?
> 
> Don it is very obvious that your ticked off that we are selling Rainbow on the net and now your not the only source for Rainbow.
> 
> By the way, Rainbow did email us about your little complaint today that we have items listed on our site that we may not have in stock.


Um, the first thought I has when saw those pictures was "Wow, some of those boxes have been beat to ****."


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Just send me the product in the damaged boxes and i'll dispose of it for you!!!


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, well, well... isn't this entertaing.

All i know is woofersetc.com better check out. I have a choice not to purchase unauthorized goods but being lied to will lose _all_ my business (authorized lines and NOS only) on principal.

Knowing Don, I am inclined to side with him until proof otherwise is provided. My apologies if it is confirmed.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WoofersEtc said:


> Wow you seem to be working up a sweat trying to discredit us, so now the boxes are destroyed and damaged huh?
> 
> Don it is very obvious that your ticked off that we are selling Rainbow on the net and now your not the only source for Rainbow.
> 
> By the way, Rainbow did email us about your little complaint today that we have items listed on our site that we may not have in stock.


I see ya keep logging in to check the thread, but yet nothing from ya.  I was so looking forward to the half sided intelligent conversation we had here.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Work is slow today, I was hoping for some more entertainment from woofers... 

Oh well, guess its more Zapco shopping?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

LoL, absolutely ! Gimme a call a bit later this afternoon.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> LoL, absolutely ! Gimme a call a bit later this afternoon.


Will do!

Do I need to e-mail Zapco about it? I saw a disclaimer on the website, just want to make sure I'm getting some legit stuff. :laugh:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Apex Rex said:


> Will do!
> 
> Do I need to e-mail Zapco about it? I saw a disclaimer on the website, just want to make sure I'm getting some legit stuff. :laugh:


buahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

The Plot thickens.........dun dun dun!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

::: cricket cricket :::


*WoofersEtc WoofersEtc is offline
DIYMA freshman

* Send Message
* User Lists
* User Notes (0)
* Edit User Profile

Last Activity: 9 Hours Ago
*


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

WoofersEtc said:


> Sir, since you seem to be so concerned about our Rainbow inventory, how would you like to see what over $100k in Rainbow looks like?


U filled this part out wrong 

About WoofersEtc

Location
Los Angeles, CA
Do you work in the 12 Volt industry?
* No *

Unless your one Hell of a collector ! :laugh:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> U filled this part out wrong
> 
> About WoofersEtc
> 
> ...


You must have noticed by now, that they're about as bright as a dimly lit candle.

Of course you have to view the rest of the profile:

* 
Friends
WoofersEtc has not made any friends yet *

Ironic ? :laugh:


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> Well, well, well... isn't this entertaing.
> 
> All i know is woofersetc.com better check out. I have a choice not to purchase unauthorized goods but being lied to will lose _all_ my business (authorized lines and NOS only) on principal.
> 
> Knowing Don, I am inclined to side with him until proof otherwise is provided. My apologies if it is confirmed.


Do you expect me to believe that anyone who buys from a discount online retailer really believes they are getting a factory warranty? I bet this is the first time something was ever misstated on the internet also. 

Please!

Take the 40% discount you are getting and be happy. Hold your factory warranty in one hand and **** in the other and tell me which is more useful.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Mooble said:


> Do you expect me to believe that anyone who buys from a discount online retailer really believes they are getting a factory warranty? I bet this is the first time something was ever misstated on the internet also.
> 
> Please!
> 
> Take the 40% discount you are getting and be happy. Hold your factory warranty in one hand and **** in the other and tell me which is more useful.


i do not expect anything from you and will not speculate what other's believe when purchasing unauthorized.

i make the _personal_ decision to buy authorized. to me it's a matter of supporting those doing business the way _i feel_ business should be done.

as far as i am concerned, liars can never be trusted (and for the record: this is a closed case in my eyes, woofersetc is _not_ an authorized rainbow dealer).

you do what you want. save your little money and cross your fingers. i'll buy authorized and probably get it cheaper than you anyway.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

So sad to see this thread dying. woofersetc logs in daily and yet no more witty comments. I was so looking forward to the latest ...


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

So, I just got an email from Rainbow, a response to an email I sent last week. Here it is:



> Woofers ETC is NOT an authorized dealer for Rainbow. He is claiming to be one but he is definitely not authorized.
> Please let me know if you have any questions or you are searching for a dealer.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Pretty definitive IMO.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Doh !! 

Ohhh woofers ... where are ya ?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, looks like that question has now been answered a couple of times.

Would you care to address the fact that you were just caught in a lie WoofersEtc?


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Doh !!
> 
> Ohhh woofers ... where are ya ?


What makes me happiest is that it was from the person who they told us to contact. I didn't even contact her directly, I sent email to [email protected] and she responded. Again, pretty much puts the nail in the coffin.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Well, looks like that question has now been answered a couple of times.
> 
> Would you care to address the fact that you were just caught in a lie WoofersEtc?


Doubtful, they log in daily - sometimes multiple times and yet havent responded in a week. It is typical practice of them.

However of course expect a bashing and price dropping from them relatively soon. Of course anyone with two eyes can see through it when it does happen - they fight to say they are, then bash the product when shown theyre not ...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

This does make me wonder how many lines they carry that aren't authorized... Arc, JL, etc...


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> This does make me wonder how many lines they carry that aren't authorized... Arc, JL, etc...


I believe the ONLY company that they are actually authorized for is Image Dynamics.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Would you care to address the fact that you were just caught in a lie WoofersEtc?


:ears:

i'm all ears.

actually, don't bother. you have lost my business and i hope every other member of this board recognizes that you came onto an enthusiast forum and blatently lied (for no reason at all) for all to see.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> This does make me wonder how many lines they carry that aren't authorized... Arc, JL, etc...


Almost none. I believe ID, CDT and Stinger. May be one or two off brands as well but Arc, JL, Zapco, Dynaudio, Morel, etc .. Absolutely Not. Then again they dont claim to be on those ..


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Mooble said:


> Do you expect me to believe that anyone who buys from a discount online retailer really believes they are getting a factory warranty? I bet this is the first time something was ever misstated on the internet also.
> 
> Please!
> 
> Take the 40% discount you are getting and be happy. Hold your factory warranty in one hand and **** in the other and tell me which is more useful.


I have 3 peices of equipment in my car, that I bought new in the last 6 months, the total spent was about $1500 I am sure glad that if they go bad prematurely that they'll get fixed. Especially knowing some of the history of the processor I purchased.

I'm also glad I talked to a couple of dealers of the product, and was able to get them to sell it to me for less than retail. 

**** is never very useful, this is why we flush it down the toilet.



The only product I've purchased new from an online retailer (it was woofers etc) was CDT Audio comps. The only reason I bought those is this: http://www.cdtaudio.com/authorized_dealers_08.htm


Do the research, it is important to buy authorized gear. Have you ever tried to get something repaired (even out of warranty) that was grey market gear? You'll be charged almost the price of a new item. This is pretty common knowledge, you will get screwed at some point buying grey market crap with no serial numbers. A lot of companies will even fix stuff that is out of warranty for free or at a loss if you bought it authorized.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm just gonna come out and say this - 

Now, I see how people would be upset from woofersetc lying about being an authorized dealer of Rainbow. But I also see this thread as starting to get really childish. It reminds me of something back in elementary school where all the kids would team up with eachother and pick on another kid cause it made the other kids feel big and important to be all on the same team.

I'm not defending woofersetc or anything but I think this thread should be about over, huh?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

GregU said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say this -
> 
> Now, I see how people would be upset from woofersetc lying about being an authorized dealer of Rainbow. But I also see this thread as starting to get really childish. It reminds me of something back in elementary school where all the kids would team up with eachother and pick on another kid cause it made the other kids feel big and important to be all on the same team.
> 
> I'm not defending woofersetc or anything but I think this thread should be about over, huh?


you picked up on that too huh.


----------



## ta_nhra02 (Jul 20, 2009)

Some people have nothing else better to do than talk crap on the internet. It makes them feel big. To them anyways. Everyone else who reads this stuff like me thinks about how big of losers some of these people are. You think that they would rather spend time with their family or do something in their community. Instead they sit on the computer all day and complain about companies trying to make money. I personally have never bought anything from woofersect. But looking at their 10 years of service and their membership with the BBB. I'll take that as a fact over worthless peoples opinions any day of the week. Since woofersect is getting all of this attention, i think i will have to place an order. It looks like they have good prices. I might just get the alpine sub I was wanting for my '02 Trans Am NHRA special edition. Thanks for your time!
D.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

GregU said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say this -
> 
> Now, I see how people would be upset from woofersetc lying about being an authorized dealer of Rainbow. But I also see this thread as starting to get really childish. It reminds me of something back in elementary school where all the kids would team up with eachother and pick on another kid cause it made the other kids feel big and important to be all on the same team.
> 
> I'm not defending woofersetc or anything but I think this thread should be about over, huh?


Wrong, what it is is trying to protect the dealers who are authorized and will back up their products. Shady practices are unacceptable no matter who they are from. If Don did this we would be on his ass too, but he has too much integrity.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

ta_nhra02 said:


> Some people have nothing else better to do than talk crap on the internet. It makes them feel big. To them anyways. Everyone else who reads this stuff like me thinks about how big of losers some of these people are. You think that they would rather spend time with their family or do something in their community. Instead they sit on the computer all day and complain about companies trying to make money. I personally have never bought anything from woofersect. But looking at their 10 years of service and their membership with the BBB. I'll take that as a fact over worthless peoples opinions any day of the week. Since woofersect is getting all of this attention, i think i will have to place an order. It looks like they have good prices. I might just get the alpine sub I was wanting for my '02 Trans Am NHRA special edition. Thanks for your time!
> D.


ironic how you continue a post leading with "Some people have nothing else better to do than talk crap on the internet." by talking crap on the internet.

seeing as you have no stake in this i really don't see your point. seems to me like you may be the "loser" you speak of. whereas i, an actual _customer_ who has spent hundered if not thousands of dollars with woofersetc, feel extremely disrespected when i am lied to by a company i have trusted with my business.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

GregU said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say this -
> 
> Now, I see how people would be upset from woofersetc lying about being an authorized dealer of Rainbow. But I also see this thread as starting to get really childish. It reminds me of something back in elementary school where all the kids would team up with eachother and pick on another kid cause it made the other kids feel big and important to be all on the same team.
> 
> I'm not defending woofersetc or anything but I think this thread should be about over, huh?


Just enjoy your unauthorized authorized Rainbow amplifier.

The play ground is the real world just in a smaller contained environment. PLAYBALL!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

> i, an actual customer who has spent hundered if not thousands of dollars with woofersetc, feel extremely disrespected when i am lied to by a company i have trusted with my business.


I am just going to say this as a blanket generalization, so I know that there are exceptions, but...

Every Company Lies. 

I wouldn't get all tight about how woofers is trying to make money ( i don't think lying is the way to do it, but I am not them)... I definitely wouldn't go around depressed that I was lied to from a company; I pretty much expect it to happen at some time or another.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The biggest point to me is that a representative from WoofersEtc came on here and said point blank "we are an authorized dealer. Please email Rainbow if you don't believe me.'' Those emails were sent off and came back to prove beyond the shadow of a doubt that the WoofersEtc representative lied point blank. That to me is unaccpetable. 

It's not that I'm personally on here talking trash about any one person. But when I see someone (or a company) that is willing to lie to my face about something that is VERY important when it comes to possible warranty work, it upsets me quite a bit. I, like many here, work hard for the little bit of spare money I have to spend on this hobby. And all I ask is for sellers to be honest about the product they are selling me. If you don't mind buying from known dishonest and shady people, then may I suggest you check out some of the wonderful deals that JustOneMoreAmp has to offer on Ebay after you're done shopping at Woofers Etc.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> I am just going to say this as a blanket generalization, so I know that there are exceptions, but...
> 
> Every Company Lies.
> 
> I wouldn't get all tight about how woofers is trying to make money ( i don't think lying is the way to do it, but I am not them)... I definitely wouldn't go around depressed that I was lied to from a company; I pretty much expect it to happen at some time or another.


unfortunately it is the way of the times, however this specific scenario is especially disheartening to me.

woofersetc is known for selling unauthorized, selling one more line unauthorized would not have hurt their credibility one bit. yet, for some reason, they decided to register on what i consider to be one of the top-tier car audio forums for no reason other than to lie about the status of something sold to a member.

one of the many nice things about authorized is it is backed by the manufacturer. you can buy it from the biggest pos authorized dealer and if there is a problem you can go above them. here you are stuck at the mercy of a dealer who has proved themsleve's dishonest with no where else to turn.


----------



## sin (Jul 5, 2009)

i know i shold keep my mouth shut and i know this is not my fight. but i will say this. i sent don a pm for a price for some Rainbow Vanadium 12" subs on friday. i was willing to spend more to go with a authorized dealer. how ever my pm has been completly ignored. and honestly the first impression i got from him is in this thread and well he does seem very knowledgeable (sp) and helpfull to the members here. this thread also kind of makes hime look chidish.

however i have sent woofers nurmerous question over the past month and all have been replied to politley and with in a day.

i guess to make this short lets just say woffers just made them selfs over $1200 for the subs and a few other things.

this probally wasnt a very good first post but i tend to keep my mouth shut unless i feel its worth saying. ill go back to being a lurker now.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

bose301s said:


> Wrong, what it is is trying to protect the dealers who are authorized and will back up their products.


That is a good point, but, I think that this thread has headed in such a place that it's beginning to hurt those who are authorized dealers just simply from their attitude that they've shown. And this is coming from a customers point of view. I'm not trying to bash anyone here, please let that be known.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

sin said:


> i know i shold keep my mouth shut and i know this is not my fight. but i will say this. i sent don a pm for a price for some Rainbow Vanadium 12" subs on friday. i was willing to spend more to go with a authorized dealer. how ever my pm has been completly ignored. and honestly the first impression i got from him is in this thread and well he does seem very knowledgeable (sp) and helpfull to the members here. this thread also kind of makes hime look chidish.
> 
> however i have sent woofers nurmerous question over the past month and all have been replied to politley and with in a day.
> 
> ...



I am truly sorry that you feel that way. However even after double checking my inbox I see no PM from you. You could have tried email or phone. Both of which is easily accessible via this forum alone.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

GregU said:


> That is a good point, but, I think that this thread has headed in such a place that it's beginning to hurt those who are authorized dealers just simply from their attitude that they've shown. And this is coming from a customers point of view. I'm not trying to bash anyone here, please let that be known.


You are absolutely correct. I unfortunately have a bad habit of going off the deep end when fighting for things that I am quite passionate about. I am not a box mover simply put. 

I do not offer a 'click to buy' service. Never have, never will. I try to deal with every single person directly to make sure they are getting exactly what they want. In fact I recently spent about 2+ hrs on the phone with a person in California which had a local dealer for a few specific products that he was interested in. I made it quite clear that I could not ship said products and we continued the conversation. Where is my benefit ? Financially - none. I am quite pleased though that I was able to assist someone despite nothing coming back to me. Please note: this was at about 1am and it happens more often than not.

So yes, in summary I could have handled some things better, but my emotions sometime cloud my thoughts prior to typing. Liars are one thing that I absolutely despise.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

sin said:


> i know i shold keep my mouth shut and i know this is not my fight. but i will say this. i sent don a pm for a price for some Rainbow Vanadium 12" subs on friday...



* sin

DIYMA freshman
Join Date: Jul 2009
Location: mass
Posts: 1 *

How were you able you send a PM prior to your first post? 
Doesn't the forum still require someone to have at least one post before a PM can be sent? I see peoples first posts in random threads all the time just so they can PM someone.

Point being, your PM was probably rejected by the system. Check your sent box and see if it's even there. If you're not FOS I mean.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

sin said:


> i know i shold keep my mouth shut and i know this is not my fight. but i will say this. i sent don a pm for a price for some Rainbow Vanadium 12" subs on friday. i was willing to spend more to go with a authorized dealer. how ever my pm has been completly ignored. and honestly the first impression i got from him is in this thread and well he does seem very knowledgeable (sp) and helpfull to the members here. this thread also kind of makes hime look chidish.
> 
> however i have sent woofers nurmerous question over the past month and all have been replied to politley and with in a day.
> 
> ...



I am sure this 1st post is highly credible....And I believe every word you say, and I am sure other members here will as well...thanks to the fluoride in or water that has made us all as dumb as bricks.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> I am truly sorry that you feel that way. However even after double checking my inbox I see no PM from you. You could have tried email or phone. Both of which is easily accessible via this forum alone.
> 
> I do not seem knowledgeable about the product ? PLEASE feel free to put me in a head to head with any individual from that company. Please make sure there is no computer access to get a quick answer too. Where you are basing this from I have no clue though since this was not a technically discussed thread.


Your user title says it all, "Tends to get irritable." :laugh:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

bose301s said:


> Your user title says it all, "Tends to get irritable." :laugh:


:laugh:

You got me there ! :blush:


----------



## JPWheelr (Feb 15, 2008)

Below is the reply I received from Rainbow. I know that if I, as a lurker, sent an email that many others did as well; and this poor person seems to have written unique, personal responses for each one. 

*Shame on you WoofersETC.* 

Even if you _were an authorized distributor_, I would dump you for the burden you placed on my employee, business and/or personal time with that statement. Who puts email addresses in forums to be yanked by bots only to be flooded by spam? 

For a company with such terrible manners and callous disregard, you do have a leg up on a few other posters on here. Your spelling and grammar have made your posts readable. I wish others would not use their phones to post and proofread what they wrote.



> Dear Peter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPWheelr (Feb 15, 2008)

*TO SIN*

The difference between this Don fellow and WoofersETC, to me, has become extremely apparent with this thread.

When I was in 12volt, nearly a decade ago, I was in the Click and Ship business - just like Woofers; this is something I am proud to admit as a "trendsetter" and capitalist but ashamed to admit as a bad enthusiast and participant in the fair market. 

The business model was simple. I had a couple high school idiots man phones and email boxes, and between three people we could knock out hundreds of questions in the course of a day. By "knock out" I mean "send a response." I guess as I have gotten older, I have gotten a lot pickier about the definitions of words, and I am certainly picky about the definition of "response" and "answer." There are two instances of a response not being an answer. When they don't answer the question or command; or when they are a lie. I am not saying woofers does this as a business practice, but I see evidence of both in this thread.

As a business, we did stock practically nothing. The items we did, were "buy outs" of product that other places closing, restructuring, no longer carrying, etc. These products were offered in bulk at prices I could not refuse. _Anyone want to buy a Next Powertool.4?_ With good backing and creative accounting, this product was often damn near the same price to have and sell as product I never stocked ($0 and 0¢). 100k worth of product was literally collateral, not inventory.

Warranty work may be here now, but probably won't be here later. The business model is shaky. You rely on the stability of distributors and retailers to supply your inventory. This is the epitome of "biting the hand that feeds you." Dropping prices too far below MSRP and even below MAP not only sullies the expectations of the line, but also cut competitive margins too low for shops that need the revenue to stay open. Everyone wants to save money. I get it.

I've learned though, through knowing the people I know, from leaving my "perfect" internet business to work with a brick and mortar shop, that what you save on the product you lose on support, availability and other wonderful tangibles and intangibles you get from the legitimate retail market.

Authorized dealers and retailers often have access to information, training and incentives that unauthorized ones do not. They have LEGITIMATE hands on experience with product. They've installed it, they've heard it, they've gotten feedback on it - all in a controlled environment. Your regular old web retailer is about as researched as Googling a model number and skipping around forums. I have a secretary and zealot 12volt friends for that.

As an obiter dictum, I recently decided to talk to a real stereo shop about doing an install in my 2010 Soul. _All of my previous personal installs were in BMW M3 and 7 series cars with signal and power already in the back. I've gotten too busy, too lazy, and too ill equipped to take on an install myself. Damn running power to the back. Damn removing trim, seats, carpet, etc to do this. Not gonna happen._ The shop was spotless. They knew their product forward and back, and knew enough about competitor product to give not only legitimate answers - but also ideas on where I can compare it. Their fabrication room was beautiful, and purpose built. The cars had covers, guards, liners and other protective materials on them. They showed me what their installed components looked like, boots and loom over wires and terminals - it was gorgeous. What I am getting at is that it was nice, and nicer than I would have done myself, I went to an expert and got an expert experience.

Did I get sticker shock over it? Yep. $400 to install an amp? Wow. Did I quickly discover that I was mistaken and that $400 is fair, yep. They install it, they tune it, they make sure I am happy, and they make sure I stay happy. They guarantee anything they put their hands on for 3 years, regardless of the manufacturer warranty. Bitchin.

Where am I getting at with this? Simple. Another aside!
...

When I was in highschool I used to sell fake rolex watches, or "fauxlex" for those of you who like lingo...
Was I more attentive, active, responsive and available than any of the (4 at the time) local Rolex dealers in my town - ABSOLUTELY.
Did my product function the same, look the same, feel the same and pass for the same - ABSOLUTELY.
Did I warranty them with other product on hand - ABSOLUTELY - but the warranties stopped immediately when the sourcing dried up. _In regards to this personal thread watch that happen with Morel, Zapco, Rainbow._
Was I just another hustleman selling the equivalent of b-stock? Yep.

So - 

You can buy from places that are unauthorized, sure, have at it. But think of it like buying from your local hustleman street surgeon. I'd much rather have my appendix removed by someone in a legitimate hospital, with the proper tools, knowledge, continual training, experience, and requirement to back it up - than a fly by night guy with a pocketknife in an alley - who may take more out than I bargained for, and won't be there when I need them down the line.

My 2¢

PS, VP, Congrats!


----------



## JPWheelr (Feb 15, 2008)

Case in point:
I just got nostalgic about a competitor/supplier of mine way back when called Nexxon. Crazy old F'er name Dave Frey ran that place. Awesome. He was weird, he was really weird, but he was responsive and super nice. And he was the ONLY one you would ever be able to get a hold of there. Anyway, I would swear by "them," and often staked my reputation on "them."

But, as time went on - these types of deals started to happen more and more:
NEXXON.com RIP-OFF - General Dakota Board

That's the thing about virtual business.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Who the hell is this guy??

Your posts make no sense..... just babbling..... it goes no where....

In just a couple of sentences..... what are you trying to say?


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

So is this pissing contest going on because Woofersetc bought out the inventory of a former distributor that either got dropped or went under? GregU, were there serial #s on your amp?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

How would you determine this a 'pissing contest' as you so eloquently put it ? The two choices are incorrect. The former distributor was doing quite well, but decided to leave the country and left the inventory in woofersetc lap. Woofersetc claims to be authroized and they clearly are not. What is difficult to comprehend here ?

Legitimate products they surely are. With warranty support ? Absolutely not. So while the blind consumer _believes_ they are buying 'authorized' they certainly are not. Quite misleading, no ?


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

simplyclean said:


> So is this pissing contest going on because Woofersetc bought out the inventory of a former distributor that either got dropped or went under?


I don't think so... I think it's because WETC seems to have lied - in this very thread - about their status. 

WETC sells many things they are not authorized for - and buying a former distributor's inventory is certainly a legitimate way to offer a discount on product. I think that personally, it's the apparent lie which is the issue. Why not just say what you said in the first place? Not clear...


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

GregU said:


> :snacks:


I love this ****in icon lmao!


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> The former distributor was doing quite well, but decided to leave the country and left the inventory in woofersetc lap. Woofersetc claims to be authroized and they clearly are not. What is difficult to comprehend here ?
> 
> Legitimate products they surely are. With warranty support ? Absolutely not. So while the blind consumer _believes_ they are buying 'authorized' they certainly are not. Quite misleading, no ?


Woofersetc is obviously lying about being "authorized" when all they did was obtain product from an a former authorized distributor. If they are misrepresenting their product, then legal action should be taken against them if not a call to some consumer protection group. Why did Rainbow not buy the inventory back, like JL did when Tweeter went under and where is the disclaimer on their website or did they even care? Does Rainbow have a US website with a list of US dealers and contacts or is everything handled though germany? 

Yes, it's misleading, but what do people expect when they buy from woofersetc etc? It's buyer beware, it's 2009 and transhipping and grey market stuff is not new. 

For the record, I bought an Arc Audio amp recently though an authorized dealer because I didn't want to take a chance at woofersetc and the savings weren't really worth it if it.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

sin said:


> i know i shold keep my mouth shut and i know this is not my fight. but i will say this. i sent don a pm for a price for some Rainbow Vanadium 12" subs on friday. i was willing to spend more to go with a authorized dealer. how ever my pm has been completly ignored. and honestly the first impression i got from him is in this thread and well he does seem very knowledgeable (sp) and helpfull to the members here. this thread also kind of makes hime look chidish.
> 
> however i have sent woofers nurmerous question over the past month and all have been replied to politley and with in a day.
> 
> ...


I call ********


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

VP Electricity said:


> I don't think so... I think it's because WETC seems to have lied - in this very thread - about their status.
> 
> WETC sells many things they are not authorized for - and buying a former distributor's inventory is certainly a legitimate way to offer a discount on product. I think that personally, it's the apparent lie which is the issue. Why not just say what you said in the first place? Not clear...


It's pretty clear that woofersetc has shady business practices when it comes to representing the product they sell, but Rainbow should also be to blame for letting this product fall into their hands, as it cheapens their brand as well as doesn't protect consumers who honestly did not know. I'm not sure what I said in the first place that your referring to.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

simplyclean said:


> Woofersetc is obviously lying about being "authorized" when all they did was obtain product from an a former authorized distributor. If they are misrepresenting their product, then legal action should be taken against them if not a call to some consumer protection group. Why did Rainbow not buy the inventory back, like JL did when Tweeter went under and where is the disclaimer on their website or did they even care? Does Rainbow have a US website with a list of US dealers and contacts or is everything handled though germany?
> 
> Yes, it's misleading, but what do people expect when they buy from woofersetc etc? It's buyer beware, it's 2009 and transhipping and grey market stuff is not new.
> 
> For the record, I bought an Arc Audio amp recently though an authorized dealer because I didn't want to take a chance at woofersetc and the savings weren't really worth it if it.


So then at least we are on the same page about woofersetcs shady practices.

Regarding Rainbow having control, they simply did not have a choice. The former distributor left nearly all reps and dealers alike hanging out to dry. Zero notice was given to anyone and it was only brought to Rainbows attention when dealers could not make contact with the former distributor.

All of the US based dealers was publicly offered, but on the former dist. site. 




simplyclean said:


> It's pretty clear that woofersetc has shady business practices when it comes to representing the product they sell, but Rainbow should also be to blame for letting this product fall into their hands, as it cheapens their brand as well as doesn't protect consumers who honestly did not know. I'm not sure what I said in the first place that your referring to.



How could they be considered liable ? See above, they had zero knowledge of what had happened.


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

From what I understand something similar happened a year ago when the canadian distributor for Zapco, Dynaudio, ID and Tru I believe folded and flooded the market which was why you saw all this stuff being flipped on ebay for cheap. If it was beyond the companies control, why not address the issue like how Zapco does on their webpage warning customers. There is no mention of it anywhere on rainbow's website about if for the US market. I really thought that wooferetc was an authorized dealer myself, but it's pretty clear now they are not. Where is rainbow-de. in this thread to set the record straight in a tactful manner for the US market? 

But some guy just bought a new amp and wants to share the excitement, seems like he really didn't know they were unauthorized even though they claimed they were. Where is the information online about Rainbow in US? All I get is the german site on google. It's kinda silly seeing the newly current authorized distributor (I'm assuming) poking at an unauthorized online dealer for his next response on a internet forum. Why not move forward?



GregU said:


> I plan on also adding the iPaul DM2000.





GregU said:


> Can you get the accessories for it?





GregU said:


> Can you get the accessories for the ipauls?


And...



Mooble said:


> Before this gets started again, it's already been discussed ad nauseum:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/41407-ultimate-consequences-buying-online.html


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

simplyclean said:


> From what I understand something similar happened a year ago when the canadian distributor for Zapco, Dynaudio, ID and Tru I believe folded and flooded the market which was why you saw all this stuff being flipped on ebay for cheap. If it was beyond the companies control, why not address the issue like how Zapco does on their webpage warning customers. There is no mention of it anywhere on rainbow's website about if for the US market. I really thought that wooferetc was an authorized dealer myself, but it's pretty clear now they are not. Where is rainbow-de. in this thread to set the record straight in a tactful manner for the US market?
> 
> But some guy just bought a new amp and wants to share the excitement, seems like he really didn't know they were unauthorized even though they claimed they were. Where is the information online about Rainbow in US? All I get is the german site on google. It's kinda silly seeing the newly current authorized distributor (I'm assuming) poking at an unauthorized online dealer for his next response on a internet forum. Why not move forward?


Like most manufacturers Rainbow does not participate in public forums.

The website for rainbow is:

Rainbow Quite easy to navigate and in English. 

Former distributor was:

Distinct International, Inc. USA
Obviously archived due to it being no longer.

If you want Rainbow to 'set the record straight' do as many others have and simply contact them for confirmation.

The new distributor is here ? Where ? Please let know as I wasnt aware there is one.


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

Forum members, just for the record we are not avoiding this thread, we are trying to see if we can have somebody from Rainbow come on to this thread and clear things up for all. We still do stand behind our original statement that Rainbow has given us permission to sell these products and Rainbow will offer a full warranty on any products purchased from us.

We have all our Rainbow products at MSRP pricing, Don can you explain to us why this is the case? Why is it that with so many Rainbow items listed on our site and in stock we do not have a single unit marked below it manufacturers suggested retail price or marked on sale? Don't you think it would help our sales if we have extremely expensive products like Rainbow marked way down? So we decided to sell all the other products on our site at discounted prices but decided for some odd reason to sell Rainbow at full MSRP? 

With the over 100 manufacturers we sell can anyone show us one other thread on any forum that we have openly stated or suggest we are authorized for any brand in which we are not?

This forum itself has had several threads about different brands we sell and us being authorized or not, have we ever come into any other thread in the last decade of selling online to say we authorized on any other brand?

Any logical and rational person would ask themselves why on earth would we post the email address to the Rainbow representative and to openly suggest to anybody with concerns to email Rainbow direct if we had anything to hide or lie about?

Don you tried to bash our company in every way possible for very obvious reasons that benefit yourself. Don why is it that you have not gotten Daniella from Rainbow to come on this thread and give a statement regarding this matter?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

WoofersEtc said:


> Forum members, just for the record we are not avoiding this thread, we are trying to see if we can have somebody from Rainbow come on to this thread and clear things up for all. We still do stand behind our original statement that Rainbow has given us permission to sell these products and Rainbow will offer a full warranty on any products purchased from us.
> 
> We have all our Rainbow products at MSRP pricing, Don can you explain to us why this is the case? Why is it that with so many Rainbow items listed on our site and in stock we do not have a single unit marked below it manufacturers suggested retail price or marked on sale? Don't you think it would help our sales if we have extremely expensive products like Rainbow marked way down? So we decided to sell all the other products on our site at discounted prices but decided for some odd reason to sell Rainbow at full MSRP?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but this is laughable. There have been MULTIPLE emails from Daniella stating that you ARE NOT an authorized seller for Rainbow products. What else needs to be added?

What you should do is try to save some face and just admit that you got caught in a lie. The more you insist that you're legit, the more you discredit your business.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WoofersEtc said:


> Forum members, just for the record we are not avoiding this thread, we are trying to see if we can have somebody from Rainbow come on to this thread and clear things up for all. We still do stand behind our original statement that Rainbow has given us permission to sell these products and Rainbow will offer a full warranty on any products purchased from us.
> 
> We have all our Rainbow products at MSRP pricing, Don can you explain to us why this is the case? Why is it that with so many Rainbow items listed on our site and in stock we do not have a single unit marked below it manufacturers suggested retail price or marked on sale? Don't you think it would help our sales if we have extremely expensive products like Rainbow marked way down? So we decided to sell all the other products on our site at discounted prices but decided for some odd reason to sell Rainbow at full MSRP?
> 
> ...


At SRP ? Oh I suppose your not counting your Fleabay sales with 'best offer' right ? And Fleabay is 110% prohibited for Rainbow products, but you should know that right ? Yet you do it anyway.

Why should Daniella have to join a forum ? Her emails to various people making inquiries wasnt good enough for you ? You are still hung up on this ?

Bashing you ? No sir. Bringing out the truth is more the case. However if you feel bringing out the truth is bashing, then so be it. From time to time I have actually said you seem to have pretty good service, it is just the products that you are carrying that your not supposed to. Just the facts my friend, just the facts.


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> At SRP ? Oh I suppose your not counting your Fleabay sales with 'best offer' right ? And Fleabay is 110% prohibited for Rainbow products, but you should know that right ? Yet you do it anyway.
> 
> Why should Daniella have to join a forum ? Her emails to various people making inquiries wasnt good enough for you ? You are still hung up on this ?
> 
> Bashing you ? No sir. Bringing out the truth is more the case. However if you feel bringing out the truth is bashing, then so be it. From time to time I have actually said you seem to have pretty good service, it is just the products that you are carrying that your not supposed to. Just the facts my friend, just the facts.


We try very hard to have the best service possible not just "pretty good service" and the ratings below will go to show that we have one of the highest customer service ratings and satisfaction levels on the net today in our industry.

A rating with the BBB.com
99.9 + on ebay
100 percent + on Amazon
10/10 on resellerratings.com


Secondly Don you seem to be a respected member of this forum, can you please email Daniella and just ask if Rainbow products purchased from WoofersEtc.com are fully warrantied through rainbow or no? Will you then please post back on here his statement to you and we are hoping you will be fully honest when and if posting his reply to you.

Let go about this one step at a time, your first post to the OP you stated that he gets no warranty because he purchased from us.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WoofersEtc said:


> We try very hard to have the best service possible not just "pretty good service" and the ratings below will go to show that we have one of the highest customer service ratings and satisfaction levels on the net today in our industry.
> 
> A rating with the BBB.com
> 99.9 + on ebay
> ...


With due respect why would I be the one to ask them ? Will they not answer you ? Seriously asking here, just sarcastically speaking. I have been handling US based products for warranty for them, but only from authorized dealers and those who have bought from authorized dealers. You not being one, would nullify this.

I applaud your effort for buying bulk (as well as cheap) and trying to create business for yourself, but really it was not a well thought out plan prior.


----------



## Barnie (Jun 2, 2008)

strange you say rainbow will warrantee products, most companies i have dealt with in the US and EU i have carried the warrantee

its still a hard call though, $100k is hard to turn down in these hard times, audio sales in the eu are not at its best


----------



## 12Voltz (Jun 19, 2009)

Id like to add my 2 cents. I am an authorized Rainbow dealer in Baltimore, MD. For the record, Don has been my rep from the get go, and his service as my rep has been nothing short of perfect.

Not sure if this was clarified, but here is the deal. Distinct USA used to distribute Rainbow products to dealers in the US. One day this company decided to close it doors and cease operation with absolutely zero notice to dealers. The owner of this company unloaded his inventory to Woofersetc for a quick liquidation, and got out of the business. In the mean time, Rainbow dealers, and Rainbow Audio Components (German manufacturer) were left without a supplier in the US. Currently Rainbow is being supplied to US dealers directly from Germany. Unforunately, woofersetc happens to have a large quantity of Rainbow products which they purchased from Distinct USA. For dealers such as myself this sucks, because now These high quality speakers are being whored on the internet and ebay. Obviously Rainbow is not going to warranty these sales, which is why as an authorized delaer my concern is limited. Additionally, this problem is only temporary, as wooferetc although having a large supply, will eventually run out. Without warranty support from Rainbow, their success with the product will be for a limited time only. 

So to recap, Don is the man, Rainbow DOES NOT ALLOW internet sales, Woofersetc IS NOT AN AUTHORIZED DEALER, and products purchased from them WILL NOT BE WARRANTIED.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

How do you guys know that woofersetc will not replace a defective product with something out of their inventory? If they got it at such a good price there's a possibility they could absorb whatever small amounts of warranty claims they may have.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^ That is whats happening. the point is that eventually the inventory will run out and if any claims are made at that point for warranty there will be no way for them to replace an item.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

simplyclean said:


> So is this pissing contest going on because Woofersetc bought out the inventory of a former distributor that either got dropped or went under? GregU, were there serial #s on your amp?


Yes, why?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

AAAAAAA said:


> ^ That is whats happening. the point is that eventually the inventory will run out and if any claims are made at that point for warranty there will be no way for them to replace an item.


Well not to defend them really but its also possible that Rainbow could run out of inventory or discontinue whatever product you have. In that case if woofersetc is a stand up company they would replace your item with something of equal value.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

WoofersEtc said:


> We try very hard to have the best service possible not just "pretty good service" and the ratings below will go to show that we have one of the highest customer service ratings and satisfaction levels on the net today in our industry.
> 
> A rating with the BBB.com
> 99.9 + on ebay
> ...


You do know that Don handles all Rainbow warantee work for the US authorized sales right? Pwned


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Well not to defend them really but its also possible that Rainbow could run out of inventory or discontinue whatever product you have. In that case if woofersetc is a stand up company they would replace your item with something of equal value.


And if Dodge runs out of Hemis, they could give you a VTEC right ? Sarcasm of course, but you DO see the problem here right ? Furthermore the bulk of the argument about a blatant lie and misleading the consumer. How would Rainbows inventory even be a remote comparison ?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^I have heard of dealers not being able to get a new product X for warranty... so client either waits indefinitly or gets another product..... I am sure it sounds familiar.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

AAAAAAA said:


> ^I have heard of dealers not being able to get a new product X for warranty... so client either waits indefinitly or gets another product..... I am sure it sounds familiar.


Absolutely, but still comes from the same manufacturer. The statement above leads to it being ok to replace with something from another company. That should be the consumers choice, not the dealers.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Ask all the people who bought Alpine F#1 from authorized dealers how they like not being able to get new biolite displays when theirs all eventually crap out. Ask all the people who bought amps with lifetime warranties from companies that were bought out how they like being denied by the new owner.

A warranty will not always save you either. I would trust Don to make it up to you, for that matter I would trust woofersetc too, but some things are out of their control. Manufacturers can screw their distributors.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Mooble said:


> Ask all the people who bought Alpine F#1 from authorized dealers how they like not being able to get new biolite displays when theirs all eventually crap out. Ask all the people who bought amps with lifetime warranties from companies that were bought out how they like being denied by the new owner.
> 
> A warranty will not always save you either. I would trust Don to make it up to you, for that matter I would trust woofersetc too, but some things are out of their control. Manufacturers can screw their distributors.


This is unfortunately quite true, although a rarity. Thanks for the kind words as well. I went through it when OZ Audio went under. The client was extremely understanding and did not expect a thing, I did however work out something for a replacement at no cost to him.

Some things to focus on though is if woofersetc goes out of business - I know, I know impossible, right ? Think thezeb.com. Then there is no recourse. If purchased through any other actually authorized dealer then it can be covered right through the manufacturer themselves.

More importantly is the fact of how they represented themselves. Im sure woofers would make good on most issues, but flat out lies would be intolerable if I were the consumer. Just starts off on the wrong foot totally.


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> The new distributor is here ? Where ? Please let know as I wasnt aware there is one.


My bad. I thought you were the new distributor because you seem so mad that woofersetc is selling rainbow products



GregU said:


> Yes, why?


I'm open to buying stuff from both authorized B&M dealers as well online and was wondering what to expect if I bought from wooferetc.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> ...but flat out lies would be intolerable if I were the consumer.


this.

but seriously... :dead_horse:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> What is difficult to comprehend here ?
> 
> Legitimate products they surely are. With *warranty support* ? *Absolutely not*. So while the blind consumer _believes_ they are buying 'authorized' they certainly are not. *Quite misleading*, no ?





simplyclean said:


> My bad.
> I'm open to buying stuff online and was wondering what to expect if I bought from wooferetc.


Youse getzz a real piece of the RainBow equipment, if it breaks and since they are not AUTHORIZED [ iffn dey ain't got no more to replace it wit ], U getzz a REAL unauthorized BS story . . . for their part they get your money.


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> Youse getzz a real piece of the RainBow equipment, if it breaks and since they are not AUTHORIZED [ iffn dey ain't got no more to replace it wit ], U getzz a REAL unauthorized BS story . . . for their part they get your money.


I was asking the OP if his amp came with a serial number intact. I wasn't asking about warranty through Rainbow.


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

phxgold said:


> You do know that Don handles all Rainbow warantee work for the US authorized sales right? Pwned


Yes we know that, but what you do not know is that any Rainbow products we need warrantied will go directly back to Rainbow not through a distributor.


----------



## WoofersEtc (Apr 21, 2009)

simplyclean said:


> I was asking the OP if his amp came with a serial number intact. I wasn't asking about warranty through Rainbow.


All Rainbow products that we have come with the Rainbow serial numbers, the OP can verify this fact as well as any other members here who have purchsed Rainbow from us.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

WoofersEtc said:


> All Rainbow products that we have come with the Rainbow serial numbers, the OP can verify this fact as well as any other members here who have purchsed Rainbow from us.


Have You sent anything in to have it repaired ?

Distinct International, Inc. USA

Can you scan a copy and show us ? [ receipt ]?


----------



## robertoyoung08 (Sep 12, 2009)

really nice amp!!!!!!!

hope to hear back how it works out.

..ive never had any problems with woofersetc.com either. but ive never gone through warranty or any technical help with them like that.

but i guess that could at least mean they are selling some good working products?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

WoofersEtc said:


> Yes we know that, but what you do not know is that any Rainbow products we need warrantied will go directly back to Rainbow not through a distributor.


And why would warranty work from you be different than warranty work from any other U.S. dealer?


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

WoofersEtc said:


> All Rainbow products that we have come with the Rainbow serial numbers, the OP can verify this fact as well as any other members here who have purchsed Rainbow from us.


Thanks for the info. If there was a problem during the warranty period that you offer, I'm sure you'll take care of it. I was just asking about the serial numbers because they're nice to have even after the warranty expires.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

simplyclean said:


> Thanks for the info. If there was a problem during the warranty period that you offer, I'm sure you'll take care of it. I was just asking about the serial numbers because they're nice to have even after the warranty expires.


You're all set ^^^

Originally Posted by WoofersEtc View Post
Yes we know that, but what you do not know is that any Rainbow products we need warrantied* will go directly back to Rainbow* not through a distributor.

It will be fixed correctly and shipped forward and backward to Germany at WooferETCs dime [ figure about 1-2 months ].


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

its all pretty simple guys..even to a newbie like me..
1.) if you dont care about warrantee,and dont mind buying from unethical companies,and bottom dollar is what matters...then wooferset.com will save you some $$$ (maybe)..theres some risk..
2.) if your interested in knowing you have solid "recourse" aka good warrantee
then an authorized dealer like don is the best route..

i am a comparision shopper..i like good deals...and i hate to say it..if the money saved is great enough, then the factory warrantee may have to go..:laugh::laugh::laugh:
its a RISK...i have to descide, is the product great, to begin with? will it need factory repair??and if it does ,will the factory repair really be FREE?
my exp with factory repair work has NOT been good...
i would assume alot of people forgo the authorized dealer part to save some big $$$$ now...and thats woofersets edge...kinda??
but heres the kicker...

me admitting im new...and not having alot of experience,really need,and appriciate,companys like don 6speedcoupe..i need to have people be honest with me!! end of story...
point blank..wooferset seems dishonest,and not standup...
nobody likes dealing with liars...my money will not be spent at wooferset.com


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

troytag said:


> its all pretty simple guys..even to a newbie like me..
> 1.) if you dont care about warrantee,and dont mind buying from unethical companies,and bottom dollar is what matters...then wooferset.com will save you some $$$ (maybe)..theres some risk..
> 2.) if your interested in knowing you have solid "recourse" aka good warrantee
> then an authorized dealer like don is the best route..
> ...


Hello, and welcome to last week.....

Thanks for clarifying this for us 

Judging by your 2 different spellings(both of which are incorrect) for woofersetc.com, you probably don't know much about them nor have ever done business with them. So, let me clarify this for you, it's WoofersEtc.com. 

If your wondering where the attitude is coming from it's cause you come in here and act like we all needed some guidence on this subject when your exact post has been said many of times already, just in different wording. And you brought this thread back from the dead a week later to say something that's already been said many times.


----------



## Brechin (Sep 16, 2009)

Just in general I've been around the block for quite some years. Money saved is always good, safe money (warranties is great)....

I buy tons of stuff off of the internet, I usually wait for sales and stuff. However if the price is right I will buy it. However I try my hardest to make sure I have an authorized dealer. Sometimes price out weighs warranty. For example. 

You buy a brand new car with warranty for 20k, thats money well spent. You buy a used car for 500$ with no warranty and it gets you 50k miles its money well spent. I don't care if they say that car came with a Jet Engine if lasts its money well spent. 

I personally worked in a factory for 40years and I only make 18.00$ hr and raised 2 kids. I live in a trailer park and I drive in a 1992 Nissan Sentra that I bought for 750$ with over 250k miles. When you raise a family you have to save your money because **** happens. My son gets hurt, my daughter needs braces, my wife needs surgery w/e the case may be. Something always happens when you have a family. I was able to save up 22k in a span of 14years to buy my trailer. Some of us just don't have the income we would like, so sometimes the authorized dealer thing just doesn't come priority. 

However if I bought that car for 500$ and it broke down 3 days later, I'm going to be highly pissed and its very likely someone will get a piece of my mind or a little more. 

With an amp, or speakers or whatever it is, if I see a product that goes for 600$ going for 200$ and your selling it for 450$ you can keep your warranty because I am willing to take the chance. If that amp or speaker lasts me 3months to replace the dead one in my door I already made the money to pay for a brand new one. If its only like 50$ extra I don't mind paying the extra 50 for a warranty. Its smart shopping but at a risk.


----------



## Brechin (Sep 16, 2009)

but mark my words, I've seen buisness like Woofers who gets stuff for really cheap offer warranties and not back them what they do to get out of it once all the product is gone is really simple. They sell the company to their wife or something for 1$ change the name go back at it. 

I WILL NOT SUPPORT WOOFERSETC now that I know how they got their products and the story

sure they will warranty the product for exchange till the product is gone but after that pfft kiss it goodbye you lost your ass.

Here is a story for you, 

I bought my car for 750$ it has lasted me 2yrs now, to replace a car that the engine blew up in. I needed to have a ride to and from work and I have made my money back off that car a number times.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Brechin said:


> sure they will warranty the product for exchange till the product is gone but after that pfft kiss it goodbye you lost your ass.


How do you know? Maybe they would have it repaired? Or maybe they'd give store credit? Or maybe they'd be able to get another?


----------



## Brechin (Sep 16, 2009)

GregU said:


> How do you know? Maybe they would have it repaired? Or maybe they'd give store credit? Or maybe they'd be able to get another?


I retract last statement, but in lots of cases they change the name of the company and get a new owner than all of a sudden you don't have a warranty and I don't know one person in the world that is going to pay for a warranty that they don't have to. But maybe thats because I'm in the poorer class people who work hard for very little compared, to people tha work hard and make lots and don't mind to help out or somethin. Just my thought I'm not going to take food out of my families mouth in order to help someone else out. If I have it laying around and I can help I will.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Brechin said:


> I retract last statement, but in lots of cases they change the name of the company and get a new owner than all of a sudden you don't have a warranty and I don't know one person in the world that is going to pay for a warranty that they don't have to. But maybe thats because I'm in the poorer class people who work hard for very little compared, to people tha work hard and make lots and don't mind to help out or somethin. Just my thought I'm not going to take food out of my families mouth in order to help someone else out. If I have it laying around and I can help I will.


That is true from the fly-by-night companies, but I wouldn't consider WoofersEtc one of those. They do a whole lot of business and have a whole lot of inventory.

And I understand completley about the working hard for little money


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

GregU said:


> Hello, and welcome to last week.....
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this for us
> 
> ...



i guess i should have read all the previous pages??:
my intention was not to sound like a know it all..sorry if i came off that way..

but hey....keep up the good work on screen police and english teacher...
your doing a great job!!
did i spell all that correctally?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

troytag said:


> i guess i should have read all the previous pages??:
> my intention was not to sound like a know it all..sorry if i came off that way..
> 
> but hey....keep up the good work on screen police and english teacher...
> ...



I never gave suggestions on being an english teacher because I know knothing about spelling or english. Unlike you, someone who likes to voice their opinion on something they know nothing about(or even how to spell the company name) just cause everyone else is doing it too. Your like one of those guys in a group that agrees with everything said, even though you have no idea what they're talking about, just to feel accepted.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

troytag said:


> i guess i should have read all the previous pages??:
> my intention was not to sound like a know it all..sorry if i came off that way..
> 
> but hey....keep up the good work on screen police and english teacher...
> ...


I hope we don't have another jerk judging one's post on spelling errors. It's a damn on-line forum, and those who complain about spelling errors are doing so just to be a dick!


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Vega-LE said:


> I hope we don't have another jerk judging one's post on spelling errors. It's a damn on-line forum, and those who complain about spelling errors are doing so just to be a dick!


If you were refering to me - 
I wasn't judging his post on his spelling, but it was directed more at the fact that a person was bad-mouthing another company and didn't even know the company name. In other words, he's making statements about a company that could impact their sales when he doesn't know anything about them.

Trust me, I'm no one to judge another's spelling.


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

GregU said:


> I never gave suggestions on being an english teacher because I know knothing about spelling or english. Unlike you, someone who likes to voice their opinion on something they know nothing about(or even how to spell the company name) just cause everyone else is doing it too. Your like one of those guys in a group that agrees with everything said, even though you have no idea what they're talking about, just to feel accepted.


im 47 yrs old..and way too tired, and tore up, to go rounds with someone who knows as much as you...
i do know about woofersets web site..its on my favorites :laugh::laugh:
im sure youll correct me on that spelling?
and i do know don...he was very kind and helpful to me when i bought a set of rainbow 6.5 germs and a 12" profi sub..from him...his customer service is theee best...soo am i agreeing with everyone?or do i speak from my own experiences?..(did i spell that correctally?)

and by the way you did correct my english
"Judging by your 2 different spellings(both of which are incorrect) " thats a direct quote from you..
i got 8 kids, an ex wife, and 2 turtles to take care of...im done with this..
again:laugh::laugh::laugh:

i really dont know how to even get to this thread..except thru my personal email...did i mention i was a newbie?? thanks for your kindness...


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

Vega-LE said:


> I hope we don't have another jerk judging one's post on spelling errors. It's a damn on-line forum, and those who complain about spelling errors are doing so just to be a dick!


my thanks to you sir...


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

troytag said:


> im 47 yrs old..and way too tired, and tore up, to go rounds with someone who knows as much as you...
> i do know about woofersets web site..its on my favorites :laugh::laugh:
> im sure youll correct me on that spelling?
> and i do know don...he was very kind and helpful to me when i bought a set of rainbow 6.5 germs and a 12" profi sub..from him...his customer service is theee best...soo am i agreeing with everyone?or do i speak from my own experiences?..(did i spell that correctally?)
> ...


And yet it still went over your head. How are you going to steer people away from a company that you know nothing about? And I say you know nothing about them BECAUSE you don't even know the company name. My mistake, it wasn't a spelling error, it was your ignorance that I was correcting.

EDIT: I have no problems with Don. This isn't about him. This is about ignorant people like yourself posting a thread about something they know nothing about just because someone else does. Instead of bad-mouthing a company that you have no history with, why couldn't you have just posted your good experiance with Don???

Car Audio at CarAudio.com


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

go to bed!!
its late...


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

bose301s said:


> I believe the ONLY company that they are actually authorized for is Image Dynamics.


Not for long!!

Happy bump!! haha


----------

